# How Much Progress after 1 year of playing



## SgtPepper (May 31, 2008)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knew of a good way to measure how much progress u should have made after 1 year of playing guitar. I know everyone will progress at different rates depending on different factors, but in your opinion is there a song or a section of a song that if i can play will indicate good progress for someone who has been learning guitar for 1 year. 

I should probably include some info about my guitar playing
i am teaching myself
reading tab (use to read music so have some understanding of basic music theory)
learning alot of classic rock
practice maybe 4 hours a week

Thanks


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, assuming you're asking for yourself...how much do you practice? Are you taking lessons? Are you reading standard notation? Tab? Both? What style(s)?

Practice is the big issue.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

If you want to see or hear how much progress you're making why not try doing an audio or videotape of your playing then you can look back at it later? You'd be surprised how much progress you can make in a short time. I listen back to tracks I made back in the mid 80's and though some of them sound okay, the majority of them sound kind of amateurish compared to how I play now. Just a suggestion.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I taught guitar for several years, and I saw incredible progress in the first year, and hardly any. Some of that depended on effort and practice time, but a lot of it also depended on natural ability. Some people will pick up guitar and do incredible things in a few months--I also saw students that the first 3 or 4 years were slow--but after that they suddenly got it, and their playing grew by leaps and bounds. As long as you're showing some improvement and you're putting in the time & effort--AND--you're enjoying it--don't worry--keep it up. Improvement will come.

I also agree with Kenmac--record yourself--it doesn't have to be a fancy or high quality recording--it's for your own use. That way you can listen to where you were & compare it to where you are now.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

zontar said:


> I taught guitar for several years, and I saw incredible progress in the first year, and hardly any. Some of that depended on effort and practice time, but a lot of it also depended on natural ability. Some people will pick up guitar and do incredible things in a few months--*I also saw students that the first 3 or 4 years were slow--but after that they suddenly got it, and their playing grew by leaps and bounds. As long as you're showing some improvement and you're putting in the time & effort--AND--you're enjoying it--don't worry--keep it up. Improvement will come.*
> 
> I also agree with Kenmac--record yourself--it doesn't have to be a fancy or high quality recording--it's for your own use. That way you can listen to where you were & compare it to where you are now.


That would be me. I used to play 20 years ago and have been learning again for 2-3 years. Although I've always had a good ear, it was a rough start for me because my fingers aren't as nimble as they used to be (I used to play guitar 20 years ago). I won't be gigging any time soon unless I want to embarrass myself but I'm having a great time and I'm finally starting to make a lot of progress.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I remember when I was first playing I'd gauge myself on the chords I could play and how easily I could transition between them, playing along with song books.

It's simple really, what you get back is directly related to the number of hours you put in.

It's all about practicing.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> If you want to see or hear how much progress you're making why not try doing an audio or videotape of your playing then you can look back at it later? You'd be surprised how much progress you can make in a short time. I listen back to tracks I made back in the mid 80's and though some of them sound okay, the majority of them sound kind of amateurish compared to how I play now. Just a suggestion.


yup. i used to feel so stupid- when i was a kid, older guys wanted me to jam with them and play in bands with them, they thought i was pretty good- but i knew i played like shit- i was studying the work of guitar players though, and i felt like quitting every day. these other guys werent studying players, they were just digging tunes and wanted to be rock stars, they couldnt tell the difference. i spent hours upon hours practicing, but never felt like i was getting better. this went on for a few years, until one day a friend came over and put on a cassette tape hed heard someone play at school- it was me playing with some goofy nameless band. they werent my tunes or my style of music, and i didnt even recognize it, even the solos. i remember telling my friend, yeah that guys pretty good. and then he told me where the tape came from. some of the things i heard on the tape, i had no idea i could do them. or at least, not that well. 
just that one incident gave me a real boost of confidence, and therefore improved my playing in itself. and i started taping myself-


----------



## SgtPepper (May 31, 2008)

thanks for help guys
I just keep practicing i guess


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

key thing to remember: different people practise different things and learn at different paces. you cant really compare yourself to someone else who's been playing for the same length of time as you, if you put in 2 hours a week and improve a lot each time and they put in 10 hours a week and make the pros look like jokes.

it doesnt matter how long you've been playing, it just matters that you're having fun doing what you're doing.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Practise*

There is no rule of thumb where you should be in one year of practising.. There are too many variables.

When i was 15 yrs old i was teaching a friend , and i played once and awhile he played everyday for hours.
My friends would say, why isnt Jack out with us anymore...well he got so involved in learning guitar i think he missed his teenage years.

But on a positive note, he surpassed my ability in less than a year.. he was playing things i couldnt even imagine.. did he become a pro... " No:" 

Did he miss out on alot of fun..." yes"

My advice to you, is try and find a buddy to practise with that is more advanced than you so you can learn from him but not so advanced that you get frustrated.

I was the only guy around my area that played guitar.. I learnt everything on my own.. 
This can be slow and boring. if you want to get better faster you will need to practise with other's , its just as simple as that>

I play everyday, sometimes for an Hour, sometime's just watching Tv.. keep the fingers moving.
If you do a little riff you think is cool.record it and put it on a tape.. these can be pretty cool to have later on if you decide to do your own material.

Most of all.. Just have Fun with it >> Your going to find that as you get older( i take it your young) your guitar is going to be your best friend.

Rick


----------



## Battle_of_Marathon (Jun 12, 2008)

*Almost no meaning!*

In order to be able to "measure progress" we must have some kind of 'Standard'...some kind of 'basis'...something 'constant'...some kind of 'complete Theory'...etc.

The present state of the so-called Guitar Theory which You're involved with has no such 'Foundation'...no such Standard...No Complete Theory.

Like the Theory of Prime Numbers, for example.

Your're so-called Guitar Theory is actually not a Theory at all!
They've actually been fooling you all these years gone!

Your so-called Theory is but a Collection of Facts!

And a collection of facts is certainly not *a Theory*!!!


You're trying to judge progress against a Standard that simply doesn't exist.
You'll first need "a Zero Degree Mark"...a start and finish line...before any "*Record of Progress*" is to be had.


*The Guitar Theory is hidden Here*.




Research Dept.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Paul said:


> Methinks somebody needs to tweak their meds. :smile:
> 
> This has to be the most obtuse 1st post I've read in months......


yes... that post shall be the yardstick by which we gauge all future crazy posts by. and i always figured it would be one of mine.

lord thundering jeezus man.....



> In order to be able to "measure progress" we must have some kind of 'Standard'...some kind of 'basis'...something 'constant'...some kind of 'complete Theory'...etc.
> 
> The present state of the so-called Guitar Theory which You're involved with has no such 'Foundation'...no such Standard...No Complete Theory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

In order to be able to "measure progress" we must have some kind of 'Standard'...some kind of 'basis'...something 'constant'...some kind of 'complete Theory'...etc.

The present state of the so-called Guitar Theory which You're involved with has no such 'Foundation'...no such Standard...No Complete Theory.

Like the Theory of Prime Numbers, for example.

Your're so-called Guitar Theory is actually not a Theory at all!
They've actually been fooling you all these years gone!

Your so-called Theory is but a Collection of Facts!

And a collection of facts is certainly not a Theory!!!


You're trying to judge progress against a Standard that simply doesn't exist.
You'll first need "a Zero Degree Mark"...a start and finish line...before any "Record of Progress" is to be had.


The Guitar Theory is hidden Here.




I read this and now i gotta lay down... 35yrs of playing and i forgot my " zero degree mark
lofu

Rick


----------



## Battle_of_Marathon (Jun 12, 2008)

*Her Kingdom Come*

Yes!
Hi guys.
Nice to see guitar people again.

Given Knowledge and very bad attitude.
Seperate the knowledge from the attitude.
Then Her Kingdom will be yours.

We should be *kicked off soon*...so eat carefully...and remember.

This is definitly where the first will be the last and the last the first:

Her Kingdom has only recently been ushered in!
There was an Unvailing.


*Research*


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Battle_of_Marathon said:


> Yes!
> Hi guys.
> Nice to see guitar people again.
> 
> ...


you what?

here, perhaps a poem will help
im sure this will be easy for you to follow

They ride on pale ragged tatters,
with insolence and disdain worn weary and bitten
over top of their sweaters.
strange creatures to pry inside the mind
and huddle there for warmth 
beside a flame too weak to fill the cavernous waste.
they gather honey to brew in kettles.
when the wind arrives to form a bellows,
stamp your defiance in the face of the canyon-
with acres in which to swing the staff,
and leave presents at night for the children.
stamp it out now
or forever be a dancer of musicals,
vile minstrel with a kick in the ass.
they filled your boots with rocks
and made you swim
(stinking savages)
until your shirt,
pale green and puffy at the shoulders
rose up with trapped air
and brought them to theyre knees.

fraser 2002


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Surrealism is alive and well. Wow.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

